# FAV!!  Creamy Shrimp Crostini



## sattie (Nov 7, 2008)

I first learned about this at a Thanksgiving dinner at work many years ago.  A fellow peer brought this in and I was immediately hooked.  I'm making this today to have something to snack on over the weekend!ba

Now one thing I do differently that is not mentioned in the recipe below is this:  I only toast one side of the baguette bread.  Then on the non toasted side, I put a dollop of the mixture then toast.  When the mixture gets light brown on top, it is good to go.  It is good cold too!!!  If you eat it cold, toast both sides.  Enjoy!

Source:  Creamy Shrimp Crostini Recipe 


*Creamy Shrimp Crostini Recipe*


Ingredients:
40 half inch thick baguette slices 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
One 8oz package cream cheese, room temperature 
1/2 cup mayo 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 lb cooked shrimp, coarsley chopped 
1/2 cup minced green onion 
1 1/2 tablespoon chopped fresh dill 
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel 
Salt and pepper, to taste
Few drops of hot sauce, to taste
Chopped parsley, for garnish 


Directions:
Preheat broiler. Lightly brush 1 side of each baguette slice with oil. Arrange in two baking sheets. Broil until lightly toasted, about 1 minute. Beat cream cheese, mayo and mustard. Mix in shrimp, green onion, dill and lemon peel. Season with salt and pepper. Spread 1 tablespoon of shrimp mixture atop each baguette slice. Garnish with parsley.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds good Sattie, minus the hot sauce. I can't do that stuff with my GERD.And I bet if you finely minced the shrimp, it would make a great dip.
Thanks!


----------



## sattie (Nov 7, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Sounds good Sattie, minus the hot sauce. I can't do that stuff with my GERD.And I bet if you finely minced the shrimp, it would make a great dip.
> Thanks!


 
Yea, I don't do the hot sauce either.  The recipe that was emailed to me did not have the hot sauce.  It taste great without it.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 7, 2008)

Great recipe sattie,
Sounds like it would work very well with crab meat also.
Hmmm, wonder if Uncle Bob would sub crawdads?


----------



## simplicity (Nov 7, 2008)

Sattie, thanks for the recipe.  It looks great.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 7, 2008)

JohnL said:


> Great recipe sattie,
> Sounds like it would work very well with crab meat also.
> Hmmm, wonder if Uncle Bob would sub crawdads?


 
 Yep, in season they would be good --- Love Swimps & Hot Sauce too!!!


----------

